# Good Oral PCT Suggestion



## bassbusterfiss (Mar 7, 2011)

I need good suggestions on best Oral PCT. Not good with the needles.
THanks For Any Help


----------



## Silver Back (Mar 7, 2011)

What?

Are you running an oral cycle? What compounds??


----------



## bassbusterfiss (Mar 7, 2011)

ProHormone............... Thanks for any suggestions

Compounds:FinaFlex V.2.0............................................. ..550mg

13-Ethyl-3-Methoxy-Gona-2,5(10)-Diene-17-One...25mg

Esta-4,9-diene-3,17-dione.................................25mg

3,17 ketoetiochol-triene....................................10mg

Milk Thistle........................................... ...........120mg

NAC............................................... .................250mg

Vitamin C................................................. ..........50mg


----------



## Silver Back (Mar 7, 2011)

My nipples itch just looking at that. LMG + 4,9 estra + some nomenclature I'm unsure of. Fuck that. 

I'd use clomid 25/25/25/25 and a natty test booster as a minimum. 

IMO, I'd throw that trash out and start fresh. Iromags Methadrol or DMZ are both much better compounds if you're going the OTC route. Good luck to you.


----------



## ryansm (Mar 7, 2011)

A SERM is taken oral...if you are referring to OTC PCT then I recommend our TRS, however a SERM is always needed imo.


----------



## Machine455 (Mar 7, 2011)

bassbusterfiss said:


> I need good suggestions on best Oral PCT. Not good with the needles.
> THanks For Any Help


 
Clomid and a good aroma inhibitor like anastrozole.  The anastozole eleminates estrogen, and because ur body produces E from testosterone, it stimulates production.  I heard there's a pill version of HCG just hit the market for fat loss, so u might want to give that a shot too if ur scared of needles.  I can't tell u how effective it is though, never tryied it.  If u do, run it first, then follow up with clomid.  Also tribulus act mimmics LH, so you might want to through that in with the HCG.


----------



## GetSwole75 (Mar 7, 2011)

ryansm said:


> A SERM is taken oral...if you are referring to OTC PCT then I recommend our TRS, however a SERM is always needed imo.


IMO the OTC PCT will never work...need something stronger.
Exestemene, Clomid, Nolva, and some clen works great for me. Throw in some DAA and some humanofort after you finish that.


----------



## Machine455 (Mar 7, 2011)

GetSwole75 said:


> IMO the OTC PCT will never work...need something stronger.
> Exestemene, Clomid, Nolva, and some clen works great for me. Throw in some DAA and some humanofort after you finish that.


 

Yeah, i forgot clen, very anticatobolic.  Takes care of the cortisol problem.


----------



## irish_2003 (Mar 7, 2011)

in the past i've used nolvadex only when i cycled on and off, but my new baby is ostarine mk2866


----------



## bassbusterfiss (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks Guys for all your input. Have not graduated yet to the reel stuff because of "job" will notice and test for it. Maybe one day but for know I have to start with the weak stuff to get slower gains/mass.I just want to take the right stuff because you only get one body and I dont want to f*** it up. LOL. SO this is why I joined the site because a friend said that there are a lot of good guys on here that can help.Theyve either tryed it or know alot about. So thanks again


----------



## GetSwole75 (Mar 7, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> in the past i've used nolvadex only when i cycled on and off, but my new baby is ostarine mk2866


Yes this new but promising...also good but expensive in a nice dose-phosphatidylserine great for blocking cortisol


----------



## TwisT (Mar 7, 2011)

Oral only cycles are awesome..... 




jk, do it right or don't cycle at all. You can really fuck yourself up with you cycle without test.


-T


----------



## mggisforme (Mar 8, 2011)

i agree.. oral only, not recommended


----------



## mggisforme (Mar 8, 2011)

and best bet would be nolva imo


----------

